

Quorum: The world's first evidence-oriented programming language - kenbellows
http://quorumlanguage.com/

======
kwilkinson
I think the idea of renaming programming concepts so beginners can understand
them easily is worth trying.

But wouldn't it also be a good idea to also map this back to standard
programming language terminology? And provide a detailed description of the
semantics of the language, so people who are knowledgeable in the field can
comment on it?

